# Godox V1 Pro to have built-in cooling fan?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 12, 2021)

> Godox is planning to release an update to the V1, their round-head lithium powered Speedlite. The new “V1 Pro” looks like it will have an active cooling fan to keep the temperature down during intense shooting conditions.
> Lighting Rumors writes:
> The successor, called the Godox V1pro (or V1 Pro), will have a similar circular zoom head, designed to give a more pleasing light pattern compared to rectangular flashguns, and able to mount colour filters and accessories magnetically. The key change will be an active cooling fan, built into the head, to mitigate overheating during long or intense photoshoots. The original V1, which is not actively cooled, faced criticism for its overheating protection, which originally caused the flash to cut out after a rapid series of shots, forcing photographers to wait for the unit to cool down before resuming operation. A firmware update changed this...



Continue reading...


----------



## Bdbtoys (Jan 12, 2021)

I was half-expecting this was going to happen... they had a pretty massive sale on the V1's around Black Friday (over $115 off).


----------

